# do you live in QLD and own a malamute?



## the jungle guy (Oct 20, 2010)

hi there soon im moving back to qld gold coast area and the mrs and i are keen on getting a malamute but we are unsure on how they would go in the hotter climate 

how does yours go through summer

thanksJase

and a price you think is fair for a healthy pup either qld or nsw prices if prices vary between states, (reptiles do)


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 20, 2010)

we have one, she is a terror tho lol. after they molt the winter coat she does fine but hair goes every where. beware of the hair lol, but imo they get bored relly easy and if they dont get some m"FUN" they chew everything and anything they can, lol even bricks and we paid around 600 4 her


----------



## the jungle guy (Oct 20, 2010)

hey thanks for that chickensnake i wasnt sure how they went with the heat that was a concern, i could only imagine the mess from there molts they have a really beautiful thick coat ay, 

thats good to know with the boredom partner and i get out 5 out of 7 days going for a decent long walk, around hr, do you think this would be enough exercise for a malamute, and of course playing around the back yard, im not that familiar with this breed still researching im a rottweiler man


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a mastiff x malamute. Undercoat and shedding is unbelievable!! Buy a brush called a "furinator" straight away - it will be the best $80 investment EVER, I promise. They need training and discipline because of their size when they're older and because they can be stubborn *****s when they want to be, and plenty of mental stimulation particularly when in their adolescent stage. Yes, they are chewers! Although, that can be said of any dog. 

I walk mine (mxm and wolfhound) an hour a day plus, and they do fine during the day in a regular size yard. Keep doing your research, but if you've had rotties, then you should be able to handle a malamute.


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 20, 2010)

As long as the animal will have a decent shelter the heat shouldnt be a prob, we have a huge patio thing that the dogs spend most of their time under. That should be plenty of exercise, just make sure you get it use to a lead as a pup, because once they r a few months old they get very smart and like to resist the lead(if they havnt been taught as a pup pup) the last one we had was a "backyard dog" so to speak and never learnt how to walk on a lead or anything and was a good dog but bad on at the same time. One downside is when they get old(usally always) they become very defencive and will attack ppl (once they have started to go a lil blind) when ever they go near them, as they r so closly related to the wolf(we where told that from a very knowledgeable vet) and they have to be put down once they get to this stage otherwise somone may get very badly hurt. Our old one bit several ppl (including me) but not too bad and we ended up having him put down  because of the risk of him mabey attacking the small children we always have at our hose from up the road


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 20, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> as they r so closly related to the wolf(we where told that from a very knowledgeable vet)/QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, CS, but google this. It isn't true in the slightest and I would be changing vets  All domestic dog breeds we have today are so far removed from canis lupis or any other wolf species that there is virtually no connection.
> 
> Your are right about them being renowned for some aggression issues, but if JG has had rotties, then he should be familiar with this kind of risk, as well.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Oct 20, 2010)

Having owned several malamutes over the years (that was far northern Canada though), I couldn't believe how many were here in Qld! I don't know how they fare in the heat but I do know they require a lot of space and plenty of interaction. Best dogs ever imo. My favorite was Sarge II, he was a Silver x Wolf. Absolute monster of a dog, fiercely loyal, fantastic temperament. Pity I left him on my Dad's farm for a few month while travelling and he got out and some jack**** shot him thinking he was a wolf.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ah, well, SW you know what you'd getting into, mate  However, you'll find no Oz malamutes have any wolf genetics in them, making them a but less "wild" and a bit more predictable. 

I don't necessarily agree with wolf hybrids, but would love to meet one anyway  Sorry yours had a sad ending


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 20, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> chickensnake said:
> 
> 
> > as they r so closly related to the wolf(we where told that from a very knowledgeable vet)/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 20, 2010)

i have a siberian husky , and even tho im in vic we still get some pretty darn hot days here . my dog duz pretty good through summer outside . i have a half shell [ bath] for her to jump into , as she loves water .


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 20, 2010)

ZOOJAS said:


> i have a siberian husky , and even tho im in vic we still get some pretty darn hot days here . my dog duz pretty good through summer outside . i have a half shell [ bath] for her to jump into , as she loves water .


Lol mine hates water(mabey because its diff breed?)


----------



## Russ2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Would you consider a Mareema over a Malamute?
I have owned several of both and find that if you get them young and let them bond to you then the purebreed Mareema is the way to go

In saying that, every animal and human is different and you get what you raise.


----------



## Wildcall (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Jase

I Have a 16 month Little Girl (and by little I mean Huge LoL) We are at Griffin so just North of Brissy. She copes with it fine...though there are days where i feel for her. We just make sure we Strip the undercoat and at the moment we are stripping her every day! The other thing we do is have a massive Green Shell sandpit that we got from bunnings that we fill with water and she stands in it when she is hot. But for those super hot days we get a old Ice Cream container the night before and fill it with water and chop up a pigs ear and put some liver treats in it and freeze it and by the next morning she has a sweet Treat-Block!!! I do feel for her in the heat but i will never get another breed Mals are just AMAZING!!!!

Regards Alex


----------



## the jungle guy (Oct 20, 2010)

wow thank you everyone for your array of replies im suprised how many i got  thank you everyone 
the mrs is really set on a malamute im happy either with another rottie or a malamute but gotta keep the boss lady happy


----------



## impulse reptiles (Oct 20, 2010)

They will do fine aslong as you give them alot of exercise (as with most dogs), get a very large plastic tub (one that you can fit into) and put it on its side filled with water..thats what you need if you want to keep this sort of dog.

IMO you should steer clear of the malamutes...we have a husky and the hair gets in between the bricks ,pavers...everywhere, drives me insane and shes only a husky..id deffinatly seek a breeder ,take the misses over to spend some time with the dogs and have along chat with the breeder about the breed.


----------



## Bez84 (Oct 20, 2010)

Beware the hair lol, my malamute was hit buy a car earlier in the year and im still finding his hair everywhere.
Everytime i brushed him you could fill a garbage bag with it and the next day you could fill another one.
He was very stubborn and rarely listened unless i had a treat in my hand, he spent years in the puppy stage then as he got older he just did his own thing and eventually tended to be snappy.
He also chewed everything, killed anything that moved including cats and also could drag anything he was chained to across the yard including a van with the handbrake on.
In my opinion the pure breeds are stubborn, very strong and very pack minded animals and personally after keeping one for years i wouldnt recommended one unless you have alot of spare time and a big yard with a very high fence.
But of co**** this is only my opinion based on my dog, i have seen several well behaved malamutes and alot of bad behaved ones, unfortuanatly mine was 3 and a half when i got him so his bad habits took some time to fix and some were just unfixable lol.


----------



## the jungle guy (Oct 20, 2010)

thanks for that bez, yea the place im going to hs a big yard but just your standard hight fence, i havent got lots of free time but still enough to squeeze a descent walk in daily, 

very interesting the array of replies,

how are they around kids? anyone have any problems?


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 20, 2010)

Bez84 said:


> Beware the hair lol, my malamute was hit buy a car earlier in the year and im still finding his hair everywhere.
> Everytime i brushed him you could fill a garbage bag with it and the next day you could fill another one.
> He was very stubborn and rarely listened unless i had a treat in my hand, he spent years in the puppy stage then as he got older he just did his own thing and eventually tended to be snappy.
> He also chewed everything, killed anything that moved including cats and also could drag anything he was chained to across the yard including a van with the handbrake on.
> ...


 
Exactly like our current one (sorry for your loss), we think that we can start our own "pure 100% malamute hair pillow factory" lol


----------



## Wildcall (Oct 20, 2010)

My girl is perfect around kids and dogs behavior wise... But she is soooooo clumsy she has accidentally knocked a few kids over and stepped on many small dogs at the dog park and she's a girl that weighs 40 kgs I could only imagine what a 60+kg boy would be like... She has never bitten, growled or hurt anyone or anything intentionally ... 

I guess it goes back to what lots of people say on her respect your pet and they will repect you back especially when it comes to a mal! 

Latley I have seen 3 if my friends give up their mals a year after they got them because they just didn't show it attention or even trained the poor little things : (


----------



## the jungle guy (Oct 20, 2010)

thats a shame ill take one if they got any left lol 

i guess thats along the lines of a rotti gotta show em whos boss, and lots of play/exercise and walks

and chickensnake i dont think the mal pillow would sell to well especailly if it got wet hehehe
but would be really soft lol


----------



## Wildcall (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeh definatly do have to show them lol... They are sooo worth it if ur prepared and aware what ur in for ...

You won't be let down!!!


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Oct 21, 2010)

i havnt read all the posts here just skimed and most people have given you what you want i dont own a malamute but my parents own a husky and they have many of teh same traits you must be prepared to walk it for a good hr a day or they will go balistic after a few days of no exercise and are escape artists.

gardens ..... what gardens any garden you have in general will be turned into a half m ditch in the ground lol they love to dig maby if you train it to use the sand[it or something and enough exercise you will be ok my parrents made a vegie garden thats bout 1m off the ground.

as said above hair hair and more hair whatever you do try not to get a place with carpet make sure you have a very good vacume cleaner and brush it every chance you get especially at this time of yr when there malting.

must be supplyed with shade water ect (imo applys to all dogs) and you should be right dads husky is pretty stubborn however great with kids but can get to excited n barrol them over so supervision is definatly a must as a malamute is a good double teh size of a husky.

join a malamute society and get a sled for walking it there bread for pulling heavy loads it will do them good

just my 2c 

just a trivial side note chicken google german shepards  the white ones still have a reasonable amount of wolf in them and are the closest to the origanil ones bread. And yes huskys and malamutes are in no way related to wolves whotsoever i wanted a wolf hybrid few yrs ago n did a lil resurch lol


----------



## grimnir (Oct 21, 2010)

My sister-in-law has one here in QLD.. Hes a fantastic dog, he requires a lot of work but if you can put in the time its worth it.. Heres a pic of Grumbles the horse


----------



## Wildcall (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow he's a stunner ... Nice pen! Lol


----------



## dottyback (Oct 21, 2010)

I owned one in the Sunshine Coast and in Melbourne..They suffer more in Melbourne with the heat..


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 21, 2010)

Why aren't there more pics in this thread.... Here's my mastiff x mal cross.... He is short haired, but as others have said, I still get a plastic bag of fur out of him EVERY DAY at the moment :shock:

He's got more of a mastiff look, but there's a mal down the park and when they stand next to each other, their markings are spot on for each other


----------



## Wildcall (Oct 22, 2010)

Ok well i better add some of my baby girl

first 2 was when she was 7 weeks


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh so cute  I put accessories on Kaiser sometimes, too.... the best one was Indiana Jones hat!


----------



## the jungle guy (Oct 23, 2010)

gawd aint they all gorguz, so theyll be fine with the heat up there ay, just wanted to speak with a few people first see how theres was, thank you everyone love all the pics too


----------



## Michelen7 (Dec 8, 2010)

*Alaskan Malamute information and rescue group.*

There are many Alaskan Malamute owners in Queensland. If you are in Brisbane there is a fair number that meet every week. They have a social facebook group called Brisbane Malamute & Husky Owners. 

Also...if anyone tell you you should clip or shave a Malamute or Husky...they are WRONG. It actually prevents the dog from cooling itself as the fur is insulating...keeps them warm in winter and cooler in summer. If shaved or clipped, they are at risk of sunburn and overheating. The most important thing is to groom them often, making sure all loose undercoat is removed, keep them in shaded areas with plenty of water, a pool or indoors on cold tiles if possible with airconditioner. Freezing bones or making large iceblocks out of stock or putting raw chicken necks in the water before freezing helps to keep cooler.

Anybody interested in either purchasing an Alaskan Malamute puppy would hopefully only purchase from an ethical breeder registered with each state's canine association and not just a backyard breeder or puppy farmer that only needs to register with their local council. Please never buy from a pet shop...the cruelty of where their stock almost alway comes from (puppy factories) is unbelievably inhumane in practically every puppy factory within Aust....or rescue an unwanted Malamute from a pound or shelter....where they can often be found as many people get them without doing extensive research on the breed first. 

They are NOT like other dogs...rotties or GSD's at all. They are extremely intelligent dogs, easily trained if using motivational training BUT they are very independant and choose when they wish to obey or not...if the owner has not made his/her "alpha" status clear by gaining the respect of the dog by making him/her secure within their own place in the pack as they are very pack orientated and will vie for Alpha if their respect is not earned.. Force is definitely NEVER the way to do it but motivating them to want to obey is the only way to manage them.

They were originally bred to haul extremely heavy freighting sleds, so were born to pull. Most Malamutes will pull on lead and the more u pull them back, the harder they will pull...it's oppositional refllex from when they needed to pull extremely heavy freight. It takes consistency and good training to walk them on a loose lead. It IS possible to train an older Malamute who wasn't trained as a pup...it just needs a lot of strenth and consistency to stop, stand still until they slacken off the lead, praise as soon as they slacken and walk again saying heel. You may only get a few steps at a time but eventually...days or weeks, you'll have a dog who will not pull on a loose lead. 

They also have a very high prey drive like Siberian Huskies, so should never be let off lead or left around small animals as they love to chase....do not make good farm dogs if u chickens as they would be considered lunch.

They are extremely friendly, human focussed dogs who love children and need to be involved with family life and activities as much as possible...much more than most dogs usually are and should anyway. They do not cope well if kept outside all the time, especially on their own..they need human interaction and if they don't get it or enough daily excercise or mental stimulation, they can destroy a yard easily or dig their way under a fence. They can't climb like a cat...the way Husky's are notorious for but they can jump under a 5' fence, so 6' is recommended. They are incredibly strong...so are not recommended to be walked by young people under 18....definitely not children.

They need at least one hour of brisk exercise every day, grooming at least 3x weekly or if a long-haired wooly, then brushed every day, as matting will occur in the undercoat and it's not a pretty sight when a dog has "hot spot" sores and infested with maggots through sheer neglect!!! If a malamute smells, it is due to their undercoat not being brushed out properly with a rake or slicker brush when it has shed and bacteria forms, otherwise they are fairly odourless. When washed, they need to be dried all over thoroughly due to "hot spots"...fungal infections occuring within hours.

Malamutes are different to Huskies. They are both very friendly to humans but Malamutes are generally not friendly to other dogs and should NEVER be housed with the same sex, especially females are they are very same sex aggressive. 2 malamute females will fight to the death. They love a good fight. Off lead dog parks are asking for major trouble.

However, I would like to address the comment made by chickensnake. They definitely do NOT become defensive and attack people or children when old!!!!! They are not known as aggressive to humans, except those who may have been abused in the past or if people are stupid enough to try and get in the middle of a dog fight. 

The only reason I can attribute a vet stating this is any poor dog that did this was obviously in a lot of pain with arthritis and was defending itself when being touched in it's sore areas. Malamutes are extremely adept at hiding pain. They can be limping at home but when at the vets, they put on a brave face to prevent any weakness from showing to strangers. It's a survival instinct still in them...but they are no more related to wolves than a chiquahau...in fact they are considered closest to the "first dog" which was discovered recently and believed to be 30,000 years old. Their appearance and the husky is closest to the wolf due to the isolation they were in for thousands of years and not mixed with other breeds through time and didn't need to evolve differently physically.

If anybody is looking for a Mal...I and a few others run the only rescue group for Malamutes in Australia. We are currently looking for experienced Malamute owners or those who aren't but willing to do significant research FIRST, to become foster carers or adopt the Malamutes in need. Any state would be great but especially NSW and Victoria, where it has been almost impossible to find people able or willing.

You can find us on facebook. We are called Alaskan Malamute Rehoming Aid (AUST.)
and any questions about Mals...please feel free to ask questions. The more people who learn about and understand the breed, the less that will end up dumped in pounds and killed when people can't handle or be bothered with them.
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...an-Malamute-Rehoming-Aid-AUST/114486931951035 

Hopefully my attachment is available as well to view as it is a checklist we give all potential foster carers or adoptees to read before applying for a dog listed or registering as a future interested party.

Thanks for reading and please join our group and if you have any other Mally or Husky friends in Aust....please ask them to join as well...the more people we get, the greater exposure for the dogs and greater chance of saving them.

Regards, Michele

View attachment INTERESTED IN ADOPTING AN ALASKAN MALAMUTE - Alaskan Malamute Rehoming Aid (Aust.).doc


chickensnake said:


> As long as the animal will have a decent shelter the heat shouldnt be a prob, we have a huge patio thing that the dogs spend most of their time under. That should be plenty of exercise, just make sure you get it use to a lead as a pup, because once they r a few months old they get very smart and like to resist the lead(if they havnt been taught as a pup pup) the last one we had was a "backyard dog" so to speak and never learnt how to walk on a lead or anything and was a good dog but bad on at the same time. One downside is when they get old(usally always) they become very defencive and will attack ppl (once they have started to go a lil blind) when ever they go near them, as they r so closly related to the wolf(we where told that from a very knowledgeable vet) and they have to be put down once they get to this stage otherwise somone may get very badly hurt. Our old one bit several ppl (including me) but not too bad and we ended up having him put down  because of the risk of him mabey attacking the small children we always have at our hose from up the road


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 8, 2010)

wow thanks for that michelle i would only buy from proper breeder in this case and for my rotties but will certainly keep you in mind when i move back home in a few months cause i would love another dog


----------



## Michelen7 (Dec 8, 2010)

You're welcome . Just remember...research, research, research!! This is one of the BEST sites to learn from as well. It has EVERYTHING!! Very humorous as well. We are also linked in there on her newest page under the second one below..as she is one of my fb friends. Good luck and if u do go to Brisbane, you'll have a great time if you join the Mal & Sibe social group and they are very supportive as well. I live in Vic and wish we had the activities they do. There's also a lot of activities people can do with Mals...such as weightpull, lure coursing, sledding, scootering, hiking,...they are dogs for very active people and can go, go, go all day. 

If you're on fb...join the group anyway and find out about them and meet other Mally people. I know friends in qld can guide you to ethical breeders who do all the right things and only breed to improve the standard of the breed...not for profit. 

Cheers.

***** Living with an Alaskan Malamute as a housepet 

******** O'Mal Alaskan Malamutes - Breeders of Show, Pet and housepet Alaskan Malamute dogs-


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks a heap for that ill be within a 20min drive of brissy so its really close for me, thats why i thought i would start my reasearch before i got up there i was sure how they went with qld heat but with all the responses ive got they do just fine like any other plent of shade and water,


thanks for those links to


----------



## jasontini (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi jungle guy,

Im in Brisbane & have 2 mals. A wooly & a standard coat.My 2 handle the heat quite well. As a double-coated breed, they are able to regulate their own body temperature. If its too hot, they will sleep in the bath. If its too cold, they will lay down on the warm concrete.

Michele & myslf assists with the rescue group Alaskan Malamute Rehoming Aid Aus (AMRAA).Like she said, malamute are not to be clipped/shaved unless they have skin issues/infections.Many people ask how Twilight (wooly) cope with the heat and i said shes fine with it! I know of other owners who put clam-shell with water if the weather gets too warm or give them frozen ice-blocks with yummy treats in it, to keep cool & at the same time to entertain them when they are away at work.

They have to learn who is Boss, & to teach them NILIF - Nothing In Life Is Free.If they want a treat, they have to work for it.U MUST be the Alpha & hes last in the pack-order.Make him sit before u give him his dinner. Sit before opening the door to go for walkies.If he behave, give him a treat. I always have a treat in handy. As & when i see a good behavior, my dog gets a treat. They are soo intelligent that if u dont 'teach' them, they will 'teach' u!

A group of us mal/sibe owners usually meet at the oxley dog park every sunday 4pm onwards,the park is along Boundary Rd (opp Acanthus St) & next to the Ipec Toll booth. We discuss about our dogs eg.food/nutrition,grooming,health issues,temperament. This is a giant playdate where u can see a pack of 20 sibes/mals running around doing zoomies with one another. Pls join us when ur back in QLD!

Our group Brisbane Mal/sibe owners (also in FB) organise social walks or beach trips once a month. Attach is a pic on one of our walks at SouthBank. Some pics of my 2mals & the dogs at oxley dog park.


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks heaps for that im so gratefull for everyones reply its great there gorguz mate absolute stunners, is it harder to find the the blue eyes in the mals ive only seen them in the siberians really but saying that i have not personally seen a lot of mals


----------



## jasontini (Dec 8, 2010)

Only siberians have blue eyes & can also come with bi-eyed (blue or brown on each eye). 

Malamutes only come with brown eyes..If a malamute has blue eyes, most likely hes not purebred & is crossed with a sibe. So purebreds are the best! )

Just to add:- For other mals/sibe owners in QLD, we are having a Santa Paws Walk this sat at Southbank.Meet at 2pm under the bridge of Kangaroo Pt Cliffs. Pls join us if u have nothing planned for the sat..


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 8, 2010)

oooh will have to let my dad know if he decides to call in sick sat lol he would love to go to something like that


----------



## the jungle guy (Dec 8, 2010)

ah ok thanks for that jasontini


----------



## geckodan (Dec 8, 2010)

If you are going to live in a paralysis tick area (much of the Gold Coast is), prepare to clip them short from August to April or be willing to spend lots of tick paralysis prevention and maybe treatment as no prevention is 100%. Those double coats are hell to find ticks in.


----------



## stephen (Dec 8, 2010)

Mate what about a husky instead there not as big & have better looking eyes,yeah thay have the same hair problems but just take em 2 the park & brush em down as l do.The wild birds end up taking all the hair 4 there nests & it doesnt end up all over the backyard.


----------



## Michelen7 (Dec 8, 2010)

Geckodan is correct about the paralysis tick and the necessity to be vigilant BUT he has given INCORRECT advice about clipping them!!! As mentioned in above posts by myself and another as experienced Mal owners...It is NOT ever recommended to clip or shave unless MEDICALLY required and that goes for Huskies as well. Removing the insulating factor they need to regulate their body temperature is detrimental to the dog and should NOT be done...just to make it easier on the owner!!!!!!!

Siberian Huskies are also beautiful dogs...but MUST have a 6' high ESCAPE PROOF fence as they can climb extremely easily and it must be DIG PROOF as well. Fences MUST be checked every few days for any new holes made by the dog. They are notorious escape artists and born wanderers. They will run and keep running....they also have a high prey drive and will chase and kill small animals. If anyone needs a link with instructions and pictures on how to dig proof their fence easily, please contact me, Michele at Alaskan Malamute Rehoming Aid (AUST.) on facebook or email [email protected] and I will send it to you. So many Huskys are pts in pounds due to people buying as small cute puppies, once again, not researching the breed and they CONSTANTLY escape. It's so wrong!!



geckodan said:


> If you are going to live in a paralysis tick area (much of the Gold Coast is), prepare to clip them short from August to April or be willing to spend lots of tick paralysis prevention and maybe treatment as no prevention is 100%. Those double coats are hell to find ticks in.


----------



## geckodan (Dec 9, 2010)

Michelen7 said:


> Geckodan is correct about the paralysis tick and the necessity to be vigilant BUT he has given INCORRECT advice about clipping them!!! As mentioned in above posts by myself and another as experienced Mal owners...It is NOT ever recommended to clip or shave unless MEDICALLY required and that goes for Huskies as well. Removing the insulating factor they need to regulate their body temperature is detrimental to the dog and should NOT be done...just to make it easier on the owner!!!!!!!
> 
> Siberian Huskies are also beautiful dogs...but MUST have a 6' high ESCAPE PROOF fence as they can climb extremely easily and it must be DIG PROOF as well. Fences MUST be checked every few days for any new holes made by the dog. They are notorious escape artists and born wanderers. They will run and keep running....they also have a high prey drive and will chase and kill small animals. If anyone needs a link with instructions and pictures on how to dig proof their fence easily, please contact me, Michele at Alaskan Malamute Rehoming Aid (AUST.) on facebook or email [email protected] and I will send it to you. So many Huskys are pts in pounds due to people buying as small cute puppies, once again, not researching the breed and they CONSTANTLY escape. It's so wrong!!



When you see enough dead malamutes and sibes to fill a really big freezer because useless owners do a crap job of searching their ungroomed matted dogs and bring them in too late you would suggest otherwise.We see 40+ tick cases a week at our Emergency Centre at the moment, 1/2 of which could be avoided by clipping the dog (regardless of breed) at the start of tick season. Loss of hair is a small price to pay for early detection. This is South East Qld, not Tasmania or Darwin. They are no more or less affected by heat or cold than a shaved Chow Chow, Samoyed or even a persian cat (we had a dead on arrival tick affected cat tonight because they couldn't find the tick under all the matted hair). Give them shade when they are hot, give them a blanket when they are cold i.e. use common sense. Make it easy for the owner and dogs will stop dying. Make the job hard and it won't get done.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Dec 9, 2010)

[video=youtube;WG1VGLpH90I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG1VGLpH90I[/video]

Just an idea for what you're in for. I believe Kristy recommended a brush... GET IT. :lol: (I'm well aware of the difference, but same kind of maintenance.)


----------



## stephen (Dec 9, 2010)

Ive kept siberian huskies 4 about 13yrz now & haven't found a problem with them yet.The hair gets used up every time as my 
canaries,zebra finches,& green singers go crazy with it in there nests.And after filling a few bags 4 my birds needs l just comb
my dogs down at the park so the wild birds get some 2 its not that bad.


----------



## jasontini (Dec 9, 2010)

I dont have a problem with ticks at the moment but bloody cane toads!!!!!!!! Just keep up with your monthly flea & tick treatment. Advantix is a bit expensive but works very well. Its not necessary to clip/shave a sibe/malamute. Alternatively u can also spray Permoxin on your dogs. Get the right tools for grooming & check your dogs daily during tick season.


----------

